# swag



## Katie 999

说中文的人， 你一看到一件T恤印上  “赃物” 会觉得什么？ 

我的美国朋友用了Google Translate做这件T恤， 要说 英文的 “swag".比如这个 T恤 。 


Swag 不是新的生词，但是年轻人用swag 的情况和以前人用 “swag" 的情况不同。Jay-Z, 那个 rap 唱歌的人常常说“swag". 所以可能Google translate 的 translation 是不对的。 我要穿这个T恤，但是不要中国人觉得太奇怪. 

How do you translate swag? 

请原谅，我的中文水平不够高。
Thank you!!


----------



## RA胜寒

To the best of my knowledge, I don't think we Chinese have ever successfully translate such rap words into Chinese. I suppose the word you mentioned has something similar to "ROCK". 
And I believe SWAG can never be translated as “赃物” in the case of your friend. If I see someone wearing shirt with "赃物" hanging around, honestly speaking, I don't know what to feel, just like, say, seeing someone is riding a sheep with a black glistening top-hat on his head--a little bit weird, a little bit stupid, and nothing more.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

> 说中文的人， 你一看到一件T恤印上 “赃物” 会觉得什么？


没什么，现在衣服上写什么字的都有，除了脏话。
Nothing special. Nowadays you can write almost anything you like on your T-shirt (except for insulting words).



> How do you translate swag?


我查了下字典，如果只是单独的一个单词，你可以把它翻译成“赃物”，或者“装饰用的花束”。
I looked it up in the dictionary, and you can translate it as "赃物" or “装饰用的花束” without context.

ps:
1. Do you mean you wanna wear a T-shirt with "SWAG" on it (instead of the Chinese character "赃物") in China? If so, I guess few people can figure out the meaning of SWAG...it's simply several English letters for them. To be frank, I didn't know its meaning until I looked it up in the dictionary (forgive my limited vocabulary). So it's not a big deal.
2. 





> 年轻人用swag 的情况和以前人用 “swag" 的情况不同


 If you tell us what its meaning is now, we would try to help you to translate.


----------



## xiaolijie

> 所以可能Google translate 的 translation 是不对的。 我要穿这个T恤，但是不要中国人觉得太奇怪.


Similar to what Lucia has said above, I think most people wouldn't pay any attention to the meaning of the word on your T-shirt, and just a very few curious people would wonder what the word could possibly mean. On the whole, if they pay attention to the word on your T-shirt at all, I guess that most would just think whether it looks good on the shirt.


----------



## Katie 999

Awesome, wow thank you, I learned so much from you guys! 

I want to wear a shirt that says 赃物. It is actually a pretty good looking shirt, so I'll probably just wear it proudly. 

I'm still curious how to translate swag. It is hard to define in English. It isn't close to the meaning of "rock". It is more close to "cool". Like if someone said, "I did all my homework in 5 minutes," I might say, "swag". [Of course, that is kind of a nerdy example.] It can be used as an exclamation, just one word, "swag." Or sometimes if I am nervous about how I look for a day, I will just repeat in my head, "Swag. Swag. Swag." meaning, okay think confidence!! 

This article details swag's recent usage in pop culture and rap . This website, urban dictionary, has definitions for popular words, although a lot of the entries are jokes or are completely wrong.


----------



## SuperXW

I don't know swag's meaning either... I looked it up in the dictionary and it gave me several meanings. I think one of them could be related to the current slang - is that kind of like "sway"? 
If you have the Chinese word 赃物 printed on your shirt, I think many people will still feel strange or funny or curious because it means stolen goods or money. But if it's English "swag", nobody cares...


----------



## Ghabi

Hello! The word has also been discussed in this thread.


----------



## mimibuda

Katie,
In Chinese "赃物" simply means "something stolen, looted", then you know it's totally different and not what you want.
If you have read the discussion Ghabi refferred, I'd like to say, in my opinion "跩" can be a fair choice, in that it not only has the same meaning with "Swag(in sway/waddle)", but also evolved the meaning similar to what you want (but in short phrases "跩" can produce negative result (Overconfident, arrogant) and make one feel repelled, however, a single word ""跩" is OK)


----------



## xiaolijie

> in my opinion "跩" can be a fair choice, in that it not only has the same meaning with "Swag(in sway/waddle)", but also evolved the meaning similar to what you want (but in short phrases "跩" can produce negative result (Overconfident, arrogant) and make one feel repelled, however, a single word ""跩" is OK)


Hi mimibuda! It seems to me Katie just wants to know what "swag" may mean in Chinese and not that she wants a Chinese word for "swag".


----------



## surpriseme

跩 is cool, it's a pop expression in China, but I think "秒杀" is stronger than 跩, 秒杀 means beat smone or finished smthing in a snap（literlly, kill in one second）. I think 秒杀 correspond perfectly to swag. This worl is very pop too. Am i wrong? Huh, am I wrong?! Swag!秒杀！


----------



## mimibuda

xiaolijie said:


> Hi mimibuda! It seems to me Katie just wants to know what "swag" may mean in Chinese and not that she wants a Chinese word for "swag".



Hi Xiaolijie,
I beg to differ. I read her(?) text again and still think she primarily wants a suitable Chinese word for swag to be printed on the T-shirt, thats why she google-translated it in order to get a Chinese word. afraid that the googled result may not be accurate, she explained its meaning in English, seeking a better one? 
anyway, the final interpretation is left to Katie's discretion: ) 
what do you think?


----------



## mimibuda

surpriseme said:


> 跩 is cool, it's a pop expression in China, but I think "秒杀" is stronger than 跩, 秒杀 means beat smone or finished smthing in a snap（literlly, kill in one second）. I think 秒杀 correspond perfectly to swag. This worl is very pop too. Am i wrong? Huh, am I wrong?! Swag!秒杀！



Yeah "Instant Kill" is/sounds cool and there definitely are many cool words, but seems they are not so relevant to the post...


----------



## xiaolijie

mimibuda said:


> Hi Xiaolijie,
> I beg to differ. I read her(?) text again and still think she primarily wants a suitable Chinese word for swag to be printed on the T-shirt


That is not quite it, mimibuda. Katie in this thread wants to know 2 things:
- How to translate "swag" into Chinese. Google translates it as "赃物" but she feels this may not be correct.
- She has got a T-shirt with "赃物" already on it and wants to know what Chinese speakers would think if she wears it.

The confusion is probably due to the fact that there are 2 questions within one thread, and that is the reason in WR forums we strongly discourage threads with multiple questions.


----------



## JocularEthan

better if it is translated to “NB” in Chinese ,


----------

